# [Wet Thumb Forum]-AGA 2K4 Field Trip Update!



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

AGA 2K4 Field Trip Update!

We've only got 13 more spots available for the Field trip. If you're
planning on attending the AGA convention & field trip and have not registered yet - the opportunity is about to slip away!

Register now!
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html


----------

